# Looks like I got banned



## Coveny (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the good conversations and debate. It looks like I'm not going to be able to contribute to the forums anymore. (So I won't be responding to any threads)

It appears it wasn't a good fit, so I'll be moving along.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Why were you banned?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Boy, you certainly didn't last very long. *chuckle* Well, keep your head up!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

If you were banned how come your account is still active and you can still post?


----------



## pikmenbattlehealer (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah--what he^^^said. How do you get banned on this site??? Geeze, if only my irrational fantacizing could cross pollinate it's other half of diplomatic cushioning to an SJ' or NT's rationalism. We'd have something--except i'd be replaced with an INFJ.

What you could have done---was give the beginnings of whatever extreme view you might have posted. I just included the links to other sites. Aside that, write a tiny disclaimer or hint of what will be found in terms of emotional or value type annoyance. I'll admit, my P' aspect made my blogs look very sloppy, and i never came back to finish them. Ah, but now you know what i did, and off course i was still taking a risk. 
Oh, and then if you get a small following who agree with you, that when you chat with them privately somehow. Just go ahead and post----does anyone want to go in further detail, email me at ........


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Better yet. If you were banned how does Lance not know you were banned?


----------



## Coveny (Dec 28, 2009)

Well my ISP guy told me that the reason I couldn't get on the site was because I was banned. 

I have been know to piss people off so I didn't really question him on the matter. hehe

It wouldn't let me get on the site though, but I could get onto it threw a proxy. The guy told me that was because my IP had been banned, and that it was easier than banning the account. Which in retrospect sounds a bit strange....


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Erm...

They usually don't ban like that.

They make it a point to ban your account so that you DON'T have to sit wondering what's going on. I think maybe your IP address might have just slipped onto the ban list because of an ad or something. I don't know, I'm not techno-smart. But I can certainly say that I haven't seen you do anything ban-worthy.

And I'm sure it's a mistake =)


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Unless you have a static IP (and you would know it if you did because it costs extra IF you can even get one) your ISP cannot "ban" you by IP. In fact, your ISP has no interest in banning you from a forum anyway. That just doesn't make any sense.

Anyway, I'm glad you are not banned. I'm glad I'm not the only one here who was alive when Reagan was president!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

> Better yet. If you were banned how does Lance not know you were banned?


+1 :laughing:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

hahahahahahaaaa....


----------

